# Bits



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

So right now I have my boy in this bit









I'm looking for something with a little more "whoa" and something he's less likely to fiddle with the side. Can't be single jointed and has to come in 3 1/2" or 3 3/4" and under $40. I'm having trouble finding that. Help?

Pic below of him wearing the bit.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think he needs a cavesson. It may help him quit evading the bit. The "whoa" is going to come from training, not the bit. You might try pulling it up a hole, too. 

Nancy


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

greentree said:


> I think he needs a cavesson. It may help him quit evading the bit. The "whoa" is going to come from training, not the bit. You might try pulling it up a hole, too.
> 
> Nancy


I'v been looking for a cavesson but can't find one in his size/color. He has a solid "whoa" most the time but he gets excited at the canter occasionally and ignores. Want something to get his attention back on me. I have raised it one hole also.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Go back to trotting and work on his woah before the canter. Cantering can be difficult when hitched up, especially if the breeching isn't set up correctly to help him stop the cart. He's also fairly green right? He probably just needs more miles before he can correctly slow himself down at a canter with the cart. I didn't even attempt to canter Sour in cart until her 7th month of driving twice a week because I wanted to make sure she was solid solid solid and had the right muscles for the job. Even then we did only very short bursts and she was quite unbalanced at first which affected her ability to slow down.

Personally I really don't like cantering horses under cart at all, but I wanted her to at least undestand how to use herself at a canter in case someone else decided to canter her.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Look up Iowa Valley Carriage. They have a big selection of pony & mini size bits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

littrella said:


> Look up Iowa Valley Carriage. They have a big selection of pony & mini size bits.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes they have lots of bits.
Add a chin strap/chain so you have some leverage. You need the kind with chain and hooks. Iowa valley has them. You will probably need to put the hooks up where the headstall is.

When a chin strap is added to a bit with a shank the purpose is to help the bit function as it was designed to with leverage. Using a shanked bit without a chin strap is possible but it does not allow the bit to function as it was designed.
How should the chin strap be adjusted?
On a shanked bit the chin strap works with the design of the bit to add chin pressure as well as allowing the mouth piece make contact in the proper way it was designed to function. When first introducing a new shanked bit to a horse.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to continue his training but I think I'm also going to switch to this bit.

Miniature or Pony Butterly French Link | Iowa Valley Carriage


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ArabianGrace said:


> Thank you! I'm going to continue his training but I think I'm also going to switch to this bit.
> 
> Miniature or Pony Butterly French Link | Iowa Valley Carriage


The one you selected is milder than the one you have. YOU NEED A CHIN CHAIN.
The bit you have along with the one you want needs a curb chain to work.
try it with a piece of twine if you don't believe me. I am surprised you have any control at all.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, chin chain will give you a bit more control in there. You could probably also attach the lines to the lower portion of the bit (near the spoon), I'd assume that's why it has sections down there. I'd also agree with Endiku and Greetree, he probably just needs more time and miles if your only problem is when cantering.

How does he do lunging and/or long lining at the canter? When I got my horse, he simply couldn't hold a balanced, steady canter. It took a lot of time trotting collected and only cantering on the lunge line before he had the muscles to be able to hold a canter with a steady rhythm. Now we are slowly increasing the amount of time cantering under saddle. I'm sure it's even harder when he's not only steadying and slowing himself, but also the cart, which at a canter has a good bit of momentum.


----------

